# Thin stools - is this an improvement or not?



## laura123 (Aug 6, 2003)

I've been having constipation since the beginning of July. It began as soon as I started taking birth control pills (Alesse 28 - very low dosage of hormones). However, before starting them I was struggling with hemrorrids and straining during bowel movements. I've also had constipation problems as a baby and young child (I'm 17 now).For about a month I was unable to have a bm and had no urge to go. I only went when I took a laxative, at the end of every week. Changes in diet, fiber pills, stool softners, water, etc. weren't working.Anyways .. about a week and a half ago I started taking magnesium supplements, btwn. 400-600 mg every day and after a few days was able to have a bm without a laxative (I've totally stopped taking laxatives). I was relieved that I was able to, but I'm concered b/c I'm going at least once to three times a day now but the stool is very thin and sometimes just pellets. It requires me to strain and it burns afterwards, and although it feels like something large is going to pass through, it's always thin stools or pellets.Do you think that this is an improvement and my body is adjusting to the magnesium pills, and eventually the bm will increase in amount? I'm thinking that this is a definte cause of the hemrorrid..but I'm not sure what else I can do about this.I'm also drinking at least 8 glasses of water a day and started drinking green tea.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hmmm, that's hard to say whether it's an improvement or not. Have you been officially dx with IBS? Sounds like you have some of the symptoms including the straining and not having anything come out. HOwever, the thin stools should be looked into. Have you ever been to a dr about this issue? Call him and have him look in to it. You may need a colonoscopy to see if there's anything inflammed or blocking your bowels. Don't worry though-you won't feel anything....very nice sedative is given and you fall asleep at the drop of a hat! Go see a dr. For peace of mind if for no other reason. Keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi there, It might be that you are having a bit too much magnesium now . I found when I had too much magnesium it made me go more frequently [which in my situation was worse]. have you tried posting on the main IBS board as you might get more replies that way.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I agree that decreasing the amount of magnesium may be your best bet. Also make sure to drink a lot of water throughout the day. If the burning continues, I'd talk to your doc.


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

I've had a similar problem lately that my gastro attributed to a spasm, with the stools unable to pass through completely. Are you taking any antispasmodics to relieve the spasm?


----------



## 5069 (Jul 17, 2003)

Laura: You could have been speaking for me too this week. I am constipated, very thin stools and a few pellets. I am just like that now but I still have one thing in my favor - I'm not Lactose Intolerant at the moment. Are you? Yesterday I ate Deli Roast Beef sandwich and the gas started up but it was gone by last night.


----------



## anonymoose (Jul 20, 2003)

one of my problems is also thin stools or pellets. this sounds simple, but just relax. i know exactly how you feel about the sensation of something large about to pass, but without success. ive been getting better recently with this specific problem. ive been taking jarro probiotics, and trying not to eat wheat or sugar(or dairy of course).


----------



## mauidanielle (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi, I've just gotten off laxatives, took them for like five months. Now I'm taking metamucil and magnesium; my stools are also very thin, they're not like you know a normal bm. Could it be just because i'm way behind, like while I was getting off the laxatives i didn't go for like a week or two, also, what kind of magnesium helps you guys? Any advice would be appreciated







Thanks, Danie


----------

